# Meatboy's Gallery (requests taken)



## Meatboy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello En World. My name is Meatboy and I have come bearing art. I've been lurking on the house rule forum for some time now and only just remembered that this place has an art forum. I saw some familiar faces over here so I thought I'd sit down and start to drawing. I take requests on a first come first serve basis. It may take a bit to get it all done but I'll do my best. 

 Anyway I am sure if you are here you'll be wanting to see some art so here are a few choice pics for you all.

 SKETCHES

 The requests done here are probably going to look something like this.

 First up is a trolless fighter and her fey companion.






 Now an urban goblin.





 A necromancer.





FULL COLOUR

 This is what I do when I have lots of free time on my hands.

First up is Erix d'Cannith (I think I am spelling that right..) This has something to do with Eberron. 







Again a Necromancer this time with his undead love a nice little demilich






And finaly a Soulknife with an oriental flare/flair (sp?) 







And right down here at the end is the link to my Deviant gallery so if you really want to you can see a lot more of my stuff. 

http://meatboy.deviantart.com/gallery/

Enjoy. (ps. C&C strongly apprectiated.)


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 10, 2006)

More great art! I love this stuff too. 

Seeing the urban goblin leads me to ask, ever done an elf with a tommy gun or a troll in a zoot suit? The reason I ask is I'm going to be running a game set in the Howling 20s (i.e. fantasy Cliffhangers).

Edit: Hey, there's a lot of good stuff on your site too!


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad your enjoying my work. As to if I have drawn elves with tommy guns or trolls in zoot suits? I never have. Though I could definately see myself being persuaded to do a pic or two. Just give me something a little more concrete to work with and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 10, 2006)

Sure! (Come to find out zoot suits are 20 years later - ah well.) As one of my players said, this is almost like Shadowrun in the 1920s. Here's a couple suit styles and some gun images. Let me know what else you need. I don't want to be greedy - even one image would be cool. It's basically putting fantasy PCs and monsters into vintage clothing.

Thank you in advance!
















Fedora





Thompson Machine Gun


----------



## Acquana (Sep 10, 2006)

I am impressed!  I came by since you replied to my thread, and I see you're quite good.  ^_^  Welcome, friend, to the Best of EN World Art Thread!  Believe me, it takes quite a bit to impress me, and to post someone in that thread.  

So keep up the good work!


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 11, 2006)

Well I am glad you are like my stuff. Thank you very much for placing me up on the Best of thread. That means quite a bit to me and thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 11, 2006)

And so as requested by Varianor Abroad a 20s themed monster....

 A TROLL!

and what is he guarding? What was more precious than anything in the twentys?

ALCOHOL!

 So here is the hooch guarding troll!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 12, 2006)

Well done! Well done indeed! Thank you.


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 13, 2006)

Glad you like the troll. I'll see what I can do about the elf. 

So here are some new stuff that was whipped up for requests on the WoTC boards.











'

Enjoy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey, Meatboy. I really like your style. The knight wielding the glowing sword is my fave.

I have a request, if you are interested. My sister loves cats, and when I showed her the pic of the catfolk in the Miniatures Handbook, she asked me to get that from WotC art gallery and print out for her. Anyway, I was wondering if you might draw her (all the way on the left) as a catfolk, and have it retain most of the bodily features that define my sister.

I would appreciate it if you could do the image in full color style.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 22, 2006)

Like Frukatha said, I really like your style.

In particular I'm especially fond of your coloring -- both in color and the sepia tones -- and the way you give the drawings a slightly cartoony sketchy quality, while still retaining a modest amount of realism...  Each character has an unique personality that's obvious at a glance, and yet you don't need to be blatantly or excessively outlandish with their poses, expressions, costumes or equipment to achieve that effect.

Well done.


I've got an Iron Heroes game beginning sometime this fall...  Once I get some good character write-ups and descriptions for my players, I may have to pass them along to you and see what you come up with.


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 25, 2006)

@ Frukatka
 Sure I'd love to have a go at it. I'll need a link to the cat folk though. Though I know what cat people look like I don't know what the features are of these particular ones.

@ Pbartender
 Thanks man. I still have a long, long way to go with my art. I definately don't practice enough. I try hard to make sure my pictures have life to them. To often I'll see art, though techinicaly well done, lacks a certain fire to it. I do my best to make sure I have that. I am glad you like my stuff and would love to put together some pics for you when you are ready.

 Opps nearly forgot. Here is a pic of a character from Exalted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 25, 2006)

Meatboy said:
			
		

> @ Frukatka
> Sure I'd love to have a go at it. I'll need a link to the cat folk though. Though I know what cat people look like I don't know what the features are of these particular ones.



All right. Here is the link to catfolk in the WotC Art Gallery.


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 28, 2006)

Frukathka one more question. What kind of equipment and colours will be wanted for this pic? Oh and and over all pose too. Thanks


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 29, 2006)

Let the picture of my sister inspire you to draw it however you please. The only thing I request is minimalist clothing (like a bustier) and making sure the tail is visible.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 29, 2006)

Meatboy said:
			
		

> Thanks man. I still have a long, long way to go with my art. I definately don't practice enough. I try hard to make sure my pictures have life to them. To often I'll see art, though techinicaly well done, lacks a certain fire to it. I do my best to make sure I have that. I am glad you like my stuff and would love to put together some pics for you when you are ready.




Excellent!

While I'm waiting for my players' descriptions, and after you finish with Frukatha's request, I've another for you...

This is a character I will soon be playing in the Red Hand of Doom D&D adventure module:



> *Sir Haervui "Harvey" Reginar, Constable of Drellin's Ferry*
> 5th level Knight
> 
> Sir Harvey grew up as the fourth child of seven of a minor noble of the Empire.  With little chance of inheriting anything of worth, Sir Harvey set sail across the ocean to the distant colonies of the Wild Coast to earn his fortune by virtue of his own wits and skills.
> ...


----------



## Arravis (Sep 29, 2006)

Great work, I like the energy behind it. Since you've been kind enough to take requests, I'll put my character into the mix. I'd love to see a visual of him beyond my mind's eye. The character is very tough to play, but alot of fun and quite interesting.

-----
*Shaladin*
The rough blindfold wrapped around the old man’s eyes (55 years old or so) are what most notice at first. He is of average height with a wiry frame, and time has brought no stoop or slouch to his shoulders. His body language is one of tension and control, like a tightly wound metal cord. Shaladin’s face, once handsome and noble (in his youth, he looked like Armand in the movie version of Interview with the Vampire), is now hardened with the passing of the years. His features stand in contrast with others his age from this desert land though, he has none of the wrinkles and roughness they develop. He shaves his head daily and covers himself in a draping aba (desert robes) that was once of the highest quality, but are now worn and slightly torn. His arms are tattoo-scarred with strange runes, raised up in a morbid relief. In his hand, the old man holds a long thin staff made of the weathered bone of some ancient and unknown creature. Lastly, the observant will notice the somewhat hidden monstrous desert-spider (18” across or so) hanging from the many folds of the aba. Both the spider and Shaladin seem comfortable with each other. (This familiar, a tiny spider, will often touch the earth with it’s two front appendages while it hangs from the aba to assist with it’s tremorsense ability).
-----

Thanks, anything would be tremendously appreciated!

—Arravis


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 29, 2006)

fantastic images


----------



## mps42 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Two requests*

First request is for a young African tribal shaman. Character is about 26 YOA, VERY tall and fairly muscular, generally wears loose-fitting cotton breeches, a short sleeved shirt, black leather jack (half-sleeved vest), a leather neck collar and sandals. I'm envisioning a sort-of 16th century look but with tribal runes and sigils on the neck collar and jack.

Second request is for a mature knight / paladin. Character is about 35 YOA with a dark-haired mediterranian look. Should be wearing NO helmet, half-plate upper armor (armor plating over the chest and upper torso including pauldrons and greaves and chain over the lower torso, draping over the upper thighs), legs should be plate as well including feet with spurs. If possible he should be riding or leading a similarly outfitted horse.


----------



## Sialia (Sep 29, 2006)

THis is fine, fine stuff. 

Only request is that there be more of it posted, and soon.


Love the pencilwork!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey, mb. We haven't heard from you in a while, so I just wanted to drop you a line and see how you are doing. 

No rush on the request. Take your time.


----------



## Meatboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Np their man. I've been simultaneoulsy busy with work and having computer issues so not a lot of stuff has been happening. I hope to rectify said problems promptly. Darn gotta be picking up the slack on this stuff. I will get to all requests asap.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 5, 2006)

Meatboy said:
			
		

> Np their man. I've been simultaneoulsy busy with work and having computer issues so not a lot of stuff has been happening. I hope to rectify said problems promptly. Darn gotta be picking up the slack on this stuff. I will get to all requests asap.




Hey, don't worry about it...  life happens.

Besides, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 5, 2006)

Just wanted to add my appreciation, they're awesome pictures. I'd love to see more!


----------



## Ebonyr (Oct 6, 2006)

Greetings,

I have a request. Could you just draw the sniper rifle from the Goblin sniper pic?


----------



## Meatboy (Oct 7, 2006)

Frukathka I hope I did some small justice to your sister and I hope you like.







 Everyone else who has given me kind words I thank you all. If you put in a request I will get to them soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, that is cool! The fcaial features and skin tone are perfect. The only thing I would change is [removal of] the spots and less cloth, otherwise it is terrific!

Thanks! I fully appreciate it!


----------



## Meatboy (Oct 8, 2006)

I am glad that you like it aside from the two bits. I was trying for a more "cat like" colouring with spots. I am quite happy that the facial features worked out. I am not the best at taking something I see and reprodcucing it in an altered yet still recognizable state.


----------



## Meatboy (Oct 8, 2006)

For Pbartender "Sir Reginar"


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 8, 2006)

Meatboy said:
			
		

> For Pbartender "Sir Reginar"




"Sir Harvey", if you please...  Knights are always Sir Firstname, never Sir Lastname.    


Very nice.  I like it...  Especially the vaguely unkempt, close-cropped hair, and the "what now?" sort of look he's got.  

_It'd better be good, because he's got a job to get done, and you're getting in the way._


----------



## Lalato (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Meatboy...

Thanks for offering to take requests.  So far my favorite is the very first one you posted.  

If you don't find the time for this, it's no big deal.  If you do...  great.

Gusil Snapfinger is a Gnome Bard. He's a percussionist so he might have a small drum strapped to his belt, though he usually uses his hands alone as instruments (hand claps, finger snaps, etc.).  He wears studded leather armor. His skin is tanned, but his hair is light.  His weapon of choice is the Short Bow, but he also carries a Longsword just in case.

Now here's the hard part... he's riding a dog. Other than that you're free to interpret however you like.

Again... thanks for offering.
--sam


----------



## Meatboy (Oct 9, 2006)

Shaladin for Arravis






@Pbartender 
 Thanks for the nameiology lesson  I am glad you like the pic

@lalato 
 No problem on taking the requests. They help me get off my behind and actually practice my art.  Hehe I haven't done a gnome for a while


----------



## Lalato (Oct 9, 2006)

Meatboy said:
			
		

> @lalato
> No problem on taking the requests. They help me get off my behind and actually practice my art.  Hehe I haven't done a gnome for a while




Thanks!  

--sam


----------



## Sigurd (Oct 10, 2006)

*If you're still taking requests *

I hope either of these appeals to you...


The First - A Selkie Wizard\Swashbuckler. He began life in the sea but sought magic on shore. He wants to return to the sea to protect his people one day. He's got a scraggly beard, stands just under 6' but is very elusive. He wears elven chain and the great coat of a pirate. He has an ugly faery familiar that flies.


The Second - A Dwarf investigator in an urban environment. He has a dwarf's persistence and distrust until he has found the whole truth. He wears light armor, a beard, and carries a magnifying glass & thieves picks & tools.



S

My appreciation for whatever you do if you want to try these. If not, thanks for the look-see at what you have done.


----------



## Arravis (Oct 10, 2006)

Meatboy said:
			
		

> Shaladin for Arravis



Looks great!! Thank you VERY much. I love the spider peeking out the back  .


----------



## Meatboy (Oct 11, 2006)

@ mps42 Here is your african shaman guy. I hope the clothes are suitable I had a hard time envisioning them. I will come back and do the second request after doing more for some other requesters. Hope you can wait a bit for the paladin. 






 And for Ebonyr the goblin sniper rifle.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Shaman*

Thanks for the effort, I appreciate it! It's not what I had envisioned but is better than I could have drawn so I'll use it! 

 Thanks again!


----------



## Ebonyr (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh!! The sniper rifle is soooo cool. I love it. 

I had another ideal called a "spring bolt rifle" .. it uses a spring (gnome-built of course) to propel an object a limited distance. A bolt would be pulled back to depress the spring and the cocking mechanism would keep it in place until the trigger is pulled. 

Could you put together a conceptual drawing??


----------



## Ebonyr (Oct 24, 2006)

friendly bump. 

Any new art meatboy?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow, you have a slick style!


----------



## Meatboy (Oct 28, 2006)

Ebonyr said:
			
		

> friendly bump.
> 
> Any new art meatboy?




 Indeed I have a pic for lalato. Here is the gnomish bard. I know it's just a sketch but that is all my schedule is allowing for atm. 






Up next is Sigurd's selkie.


@Jdvn1
 I am glad you dig it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Meatboy. Love the new art. It all looks great.

I have another request for you when you get the time. A lizardfolk with the half-gold dragon and half-celestial templates. He wears only a loincloth and thick black belt. A blue-silverish ring adorns his ring finger on his left hand, a polished silver amulet with a triquetra adorns his neck and he wields a massive (large sized weapon for a medium size creature) Greatsword. He is a Fighter/Warlock. If you use a marsh backdrop it would be appreciated.


----------



## Lalato (Oct 29, 2006)

Meatboy said:
			
		

> Indeed I have a pic for lalato. Here is the gnomish bard. I know it's just a sketch but that is all my schedule is allowing for atm.




Hey... that's great, Meatboy.  If you find the time to finish it, Great.  If not, I'm still very happy with it.  Basically, either way is fine.  

Looks awesome.
--sam


----------



## Meatboy (Nov 18, 2006)

sorry for the delay folks, hopefully this weekend see a pic or two.


----------

